
LinkedIn Is Migrating to Microsoft Azure - jmsflknr
https://venturebeat.com/2019/07/23/linkedin-is-migrating-to-microsoft-azure/
======
strikelaserclaw
seems like a pr piece for azure. I'm sure if amazon bought LinkedIn, they
would have migrated to AWS as well. Cloud revenues have been one of the most
dependable income sources for Microsoft, what better way to have a competitive
advantage than to be able to say a very popular product like LinkedIn "runs on
Azure" and since Microsoft owns LinkedIn, well this will be done.

